# Stainless steel cooking grates vs standard lang cooking grates



## mfalto (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm buying a lang 36 patio smoker. To up grade to stainless steel greats cost $195.  I'm considering doing this for ease of cleaning and no rust.  Do the standard grates have a problem with rust and are they easy to clean. Are You happy with std grates or do you wish you would have up graded to stainless.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2013)

once seasoned i think the reg will be fine.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Clean?   You will never get the stainless back to the bright and shiny new look either.  Don't have a Lang, so I can't personally vouch for the standard grates, but it would be hard for me to justify the extra expense for the stainless.


----------



## mfalto (Nov 16, 2013)

Dward51  Rust isn't a problem once seasoned?????.   My smoker will  sit ideal during the winter.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you live in A salty enviroment? Like on A coast? Or A very humid enviroment? How often will you smoke? I had A brand new gas grill one time that the grates rusted on after being cured but that was due to being frozen in A huge block of ice all winter in Idaho. Definitely operator error on that one. Well, and mother nature.


----------



## mfalto (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Kansas City.  I plan to keep it covered in the winter. During good weather will smoke on it at least once a month or more.  Some one told me to spray the grates with pam before I put it away for the winter.


----------



## beefmeister (Nov 17, 2013)

Careful with the Pam suggestion. Seems like I remember spraying something with Pam to store it and prevent rust. Over time when the oils get rancid the whole thing gets really sticky and it is hell to get off.

Perhaps some other members have had better luck trying this....


----------



## jameskelly (Jan 12, 2015)

get more information on stainless steel kitchen equipment products at http://www.flatpackstainless.com.au/


----------



## bbq freak (Jan 14, 2015)

I do not have a Lang but once i season them mine has never rusted , I just scrub the grates with a wire brush while still hot .


----------



## dummy que (Jan 20, 2015)

i have a LANG 60 halve never had trouble whith rust on grates my top grate has been hanging exsposed to the weater since i took it out so i could smoke fresh ham and turkey and forgot to put it back in no rust at all it`s been snowed on and rained on for over a month  you will love your lang


----------

